# 05/30 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: Who'll Earn the Right to Challenge Naomi



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Very much looking forward to the crown jewel of WWE programming tonight.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

SDLIVE in AJ's hometown :mark: Dem chants are going to be so LOUD


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

For once can Randy be the one to stand tall for once?


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

THE FRUMIOUS BANDERSNATCH said:


> Very much looking forward to the crown jewel of WWE programming tonight.


That ended when they gave the long time jobber trash Jinder roid rage Mahal the title. I can only hope that he becomes more hateable as a dirty heel.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This could be a very good crowd tonight. Hoping for another good SDL.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

- Will Randy Orton receive a WWE title match?
- Who will be the Number One Contemder for the SD Women's title?
- Will the New Day return tonight to challenge the Usos for their tag titles?
- Will Sami Zayn be in any condition to compete in the MITB match coming up soon?
- Will we hear anything about Rusev returning from being out of action?

Find out on the next edition of Smackdown Live. Stay tuned


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

Where is SDL at? ATL?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

BEE said:


> Where is SDL at? ATL?


Philips Arena.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

CJ said:


> Philips Arena.


Buying tickets now.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Orton does need to look stronger against Jinder who has overall dominated their encounters.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

So Becky got the win in a tag match for once, so if she's not going to win the elimination match, can she not be the first to be eliminated? Make me happy two weeks in a row in that department please, WWE.

I hope Orton gets one over this time against Mahal. I know they're trying to make him look credible, but it's getting quite ridiculous how good Orton has to make this guy look.

Look forward to more from the MITB participants.


----------



## Arsenal79 (Mar 10, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> For once can Randy be the one to stand tall for once?


I actually agree with this. Jinder has punked Randy on several occasions now and taken his title. Randy needs to look strong and start getting some retribution considering they are heading into a rematch. He should be the limo driver and jump them or something.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Will it be Alexa's fault when it comes down to Carmella and Becky and Becky gets pinned?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Arsenal79 said:


> I actually agree with this. Jinder has punked Randy on several occasions now and taken his title. Randy needs to look strong and start getting some retribution considering they are heading into a rematch. He should be the limo driver and jump them or something.


To be honest they should have had Randy infiltrate his celebration in disguise and ambush him last week but no...worst part is Orton was fucking BACKSTAGE and did a goddamn dark match, but can't be bothered to show up for tv? :leo


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Would it be Carmella's turn?

Not that i like the character or anything but i dont see why they would put anyone else to face Naomi right now.


----------



## Arsenal79 (Mar 10, 2014)

Banez said:


> Would it be Carmella's turn?
> 
> Not that i like the character or anything but i dont see why they would put anyone else to face Naomi right now.


It's definitely Carmella's turn. She needs to win the title via fuckery / Ellsworth interference, then just go full out with jersey trash promos. She has the best mic skills and character of any woman on SmackDown, and she has a proven heater with Ellsworth who is also really good at being a weaselly annoying heel. Going over her after a reign of terror would be the best way to get face Becky over in the long run too.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Arsenal79 said:


> It's definitely Carmella's turn. She needs to win the title via fuckery / Ellsworth interference, then just go full out with jersey trash promos. She has the best mic skills and character of any woman on SmackDown, and she has a proven heater with Ellsworth who is also really good at being a weaselly annoying heel. Going over her after a reign of terror would be the best way to get face Becky over in the long run too.


Yeah they might as well go with that. I dont like her character but then again, ur not supposed to like heels :lol


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

I'm hoping we get an American Alpha v. Singh Brothers program at some point during the Maharaja Era.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Carmella for the win.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

will tune in for that sweet Aj home town pop and whatever he's involved in then back to that 70s show reruns


----------



## Arsenal79 (Mar 10, 2014)

Can you imagine the ungodly heel heat if Jinder and his minions brutally attack and beat down A.J. Styles in his hometown in front of thousands of his intolerant ******* fans?

:banderas​


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

Guys can I take a moment of this thread to ask a burning question I have: WHY THE **FUCK** does WWE continually put Nakamura on the mic????????? He's suppose to have the wrestling skills of a God, but they force him on the mic week-after-week? ARE THEY FUCKING INSANE? He's scheduled to be part of the Kevin Owen's show from what I can gather...

They are doing this every week and I can see fans on these boards turning on Naka as he is made to look quite frankly, a little silly. Wtf do they expect? You don't sit him in the middle of the fucking ring, waste 10-15 minutes of everyones time for him to say something basic that is incomprehensible. 

For fucks sake, if they want him on the mic, have him cut a backstage interview for 2 minutes. 

FUCK. This is pissing me off.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Please don't have the women's match main event.


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

As for the woman's match, I think we can safely assume Carmella as the large favorite. She has momentum, fans seem to be 'getting' her and WWE seems to want to give her more of an opportunity.

As second, I could see Charlotte winning tonight and then Carmella winning the MITB women's match. 

I wish Becky Lynch was able to win/do something more, they are underusing her. Ah well.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Carmella or Natalya will win. I want Becky to win but that's probably not happening. Would rather have Natalya than Carmella, Carmella is not championship material yet


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Jinder Mahal
Another five way women's match
Tag Division

:Cry

Please Rusev and New Day, save us from the shit.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

is this SD honestly centered around that #1 contender match? hope not


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SDL party is almost here. :dance


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I don't understand why they are having a 5 way to determine the #1 contender when Carmella has pinned the champion twice.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Mango13 said:


> I don't understand why they are having a 5 way to determine the #1 contender when Carmella has pinned the champion twice.


Logically it should be Charlotte and Carmella. Charlotte who had her title match interrupted and never got a rematch and then you got Carmella pinning the champ. They have the most claim to be # 1 contender.

But I think I know how this is gonna go.

Becky or Charlotte get taken out first by the Welcoming Committee ganging up on them. Then whichever isn't eliminated will put up a valiant effort likely eliminating two of them but will lose, probably to Carmella after Ellsworth interferes


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

JC00 said:


> Logically it should be Charlotte and Carmella. Charlotte who had her title match interrupted and never got a rematch and then you got Carmella pinning the champ. They have the most claim to be # 1 contender.
> 
> But I think I know how this is gonna go.
> 
> Becky or Charlotte get taken out first by the Welcoming Committee ganging up on them. Then whichever isn't eliminated will put up a valiant effort likely eliminating two of them but will lose, probably to Carmella after Ellsworth interferes


I think that is very likely to happen. You make an excellent point. 

This goes in line with the company trying to put more people into matches rumor that has been going around. Stupid, but w.e.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Let's go Smackdown! RAW sucks!!:dance


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Ready for dumbfuckery


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

TIME FOR THE A SHOW


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I hope that the 5 women match don't be the main event, that has clusterfuck written all over it


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

It's super weird hearing Tamina talking


----------



## djpiccalo (Jan 28, 2015)

That wasn't the best of starts


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Queen and Becky >>>>>> the rest of the division.


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

Guys, the 5-way is getting the main event spot. I'm almost sure of it. It's the only important match tonight. It deserves it.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I always like those short little promos. Not a lot of people can do a good long promo but practically everyone can do a good quick one.


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> I hope that the 5 women match don't be the main event, that has clusterfuck written all over it


Which means it's the main event!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owens!:mark


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

First AJ chant of the night.


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

Please God, do not embarrass nakamura here by making him speak.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Smackdown is already kicking ass with the opening segment. Goodness gracious..


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Forgot they're in Atlanta tonight #RedAndBlack


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why should u get ur own catchphrases and be creative and form ur own identity when you can just steal your father and uncle's catchphrases like Charlotte and Natalya.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

They're actually having Naka on this fpalm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

AJ Styles more over than RAW!


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Briefcase getting major heel heat..


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Shinsake just oozes charisma


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God why do they keep making Shinsuke cut these long promos? It doesn't make him look good.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Is Owens intentionally talking slower and duller to bore the shit out of the audience?

Jericho did that in 2008, but it didn't get me to want to turn the channel.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Great intro followed by lame as fuck promo incoming.


----------



## djpiccalo (Jan 28, 2015)

Im waiting for Baron to say 'its the wacky Waving inflatable arm guy!'


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I hear pyro, but I don't see any...


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

Da FUCK do they not understand by having shinsake do his huge entrance every damn night will NOT get him over and instead will make him repetitive, seem one dimensional, and the fans will turn on him! He needs to be in matches not promos. GRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

I love Nakamura. I dread him speaking. Stop it, WWE, just stop it.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Why did they add pyro to Nakamura's entrance? was better without it imo


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Can we drop the "Rockstar" tag? Please.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Nakamura is better seen and not heard right now.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Oh gosh, he has a mic..


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Kevin's heat is glorious.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thank you, Baron.


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

Oh great another long Shinsuke promo segment. They really wanna kill his hype dont they. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol They aren't going to let him talk.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Shinsuke's in too many damn verbal promos.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They sure don't trust Shinsuke with a mic


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh no. Not this boring piece of crap.

And he has a mic too. OH NO!


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Well at least he didn't let him talk.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

LOL can anyone take Corbin seriously at this point? dude is extremely boring and has he even won a single feud?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

GOAT promo by Nak. :sodone


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Does Nakamura sleep with that mouthguard? Dude wont take it out even to speak. He already barely speaks broken english having that mouthguard in his mouth just makes him even less understandable.


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

Shinsuke is a million dollars until he opens his mouth. Hahaha The Lone Wolf coming to save us from Nakamuras Mic Skills.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

Thank God they stopped Nakamura from speaking.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Corbin on the mic isn't exactly something anyone should be happy about, but since he can speak english then he is a million times better than Nakamura.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Isn't this exactly how last week's episode began-- with all of the MITB entrants coming out to yap?


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Ha. Cartman. Got him. fpalm


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

This is the only time I've been happy to see Corbin, only to realize his mic work is just as cringey..


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh god they're actually gonna continue with this fucking Cartman joke with Owens, great.... Corbin saying it looked incredibly dumb, he's supposed to be this serious ass kicker and now he's making southpark jokes?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

WWE has to stop making Naka speak...For real. I love Naka, but he can't cut English promos that well.


----------



## djpiccalo (Jan 28, 2015)

Nakamura is a joke


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Terrible.. Absolutely terrible.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

BEE said:


> Buying tickets now.


I hope you made it to the show! Have fun! :smile2: :bayley


----------



## Ja AG (Mar 18, 2016)

Corbin is terrible. just bad on the mic


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Oh look, we are gonna get a tag match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Give Nak Heyman, please.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Corbin's highlights on the main roster:

- Winning the AtGMBR
- Competing in the EC for the WWE Title
- Calling Owens "Cartman"

:lol


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

I smell a tag team match.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Stop getting Nakamura to talk.. Please..


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Corbin got fed the best line from WWE creative in 8 years, and totally underdelivered. It was still funny though.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Corbin: “Real highlights by a real superstar”, following a 30 second loss to Sami Zayn.

And guys, if you’re going to have Naka talk, keep it short and sweet. Sami on the other hand is an underrated talker.


----------



## Ja AG (Mar 18, 2016)

Not Sami saving this promo with his ability to talk on a mic.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ugh another fucking tag match, jesus christ, they just gonna put Nak in a tag match every week?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

You can't make your own tag matches, playa!!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh god.. Another tag team match no one asked for


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Nice tag match.. should be.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Zayn must be eating Roman's supplements..


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Sami "The Dictionary" Zayn..


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

What the actual fuck. 

Opening segment rating : 1/5

Ridiculous. They continually start shows off with garbage segments that help out no one. 

-First, they promote Naka to be on the highlight reel, then when he is about to talk, they don't let him and have Corbin come out -- thus, furthering the obvious issue with Nak's mic skills.

-Then, they have Corbin come out for no real reason, just to talk shit. Boring.

-Nak still gets on the mic, speaking halfway decent English, only to get double teamed for the predictable Zayn save and tag team match set up.

THIS is EXACTLY why WWE is failing on both tv shows. Unbelievably predictable garbage that helps none of their competitors out.

Additionally, assuming the match lasts over 10-15 minutes, they've spent over 25% of their show on this. That's not the way to build up their roster.


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

Nakamuras promos get worse and worse.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

I'm glad Nakamura changed out those hideous boot cut looking pants for pants that are tapered.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Shin was strugglin.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Just doesn't come off as a guy that needs a manager to speak for him.

Let him improve through live promos.

He's not a monster or a character with some type of mental disability.

He's competent FFS.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh shit just realized Nakamura went back to tights with his kickpads overtop them, nice always liked that look over the pants.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Looks like they're booking Nakamura like a generic face 101 who's friends with everyone. A promo by Nak and Corbin and a damn tag team match isn't a good start to a show.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Nakamura doesn't fit in the WWE, his style fit much better in NJPW.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

Why is WWE having Nakamura talk so much. WWE is very good at exploiting their talents' weaknesses.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I kinda like Zayn's new tights.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

What the heck is with those gyrations?


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

WWE will give Asuka 10 min promos when she gets called up too. 

They just cant get past their classic WWE formula of having one of their top stars opening the show and talking for 10-15 mins. 

And they wonder why the product is haemorraging fans by the year.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Ace said:


> Nakamura doesn't fit in the WWE, his style fit much better in NJPW.


Just said the same thing on Twitter :lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I like how Smackdown shows the action during commercials. Why doesn't RAW to that? I miss when the WWE App did this.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hey Vince, book Nakamura to his strengths.


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

why is that every single match on raw/smackdown has commericial break(s)? I know this is a longstanding issue, but can they not do better then this?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Owens constantly locking the headlock on to make sure they come back from commercial on it, whats WWE's obsession with that?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

My prediction for anything of value tonight:

AJ comes out and panders to the home crowd. Talks a bunch of shit, etc. Maybe even gets jumped by the Maharajah. Then you get the return of captain America himself...BUT HE HELPS JINDER. Cena returns the 4th of July only to beat down AJ with Jinder as AJ is the #1 contender at the time. Cena explains how he understands Jinders frustrations etc etc thus not full heel turn. AJ is pissed. There's your final AJ Cena battle.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

THE FRUMIOUS BANDERSNATCH said:


> Hey Vince, book Nakamura to his strengths.


 Don't have him wrestle on TV and give him a manager.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Confession: I can't get into SZ because I don't like his look. Same thing for DB.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

KO takes the fall again :lol


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Owens getting pinned again.. joke.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Naka keeps pinning KO..where is this going?

EDIT: Nm.. didn't see the KO/Corbin altercation.

Corbin needs to go over in that feud.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

I miss Graves calling the kinshasa.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Owens is Nakamura's bitch. Well, I guess someone had to make him his bitch since Ambrose isn't around


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ace said:


> THE FRUMIOUS BANDERSNATCH said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Vince, book Nakamura to his strengths.
> ...


Enzo can't get written off RAW any sooner. Cass is the attacker I'm sure of it. Get the idiot over here to talk shit for Nak and then have him go from there. Tonight proves casuals won't care for him because you can't understand the dude. He got crickets.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I think this leads to KO vs Nakamura at Summerslam?

So..

Jinder vs Cena
AJ vs Orton
KO vs Nakamura


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

Owen becoming Nakamuras personal jobber then. 

Maybe an AJ Nakamaura Owens triple threat for the U.S title at Summerslam. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ko/Nak Cena/Jinder coming soon?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The Usos with a live mic?

I'm in!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

They've dropped the AJ stuff with KO and Nakamura has pinned KO twice.

Think this is leading to Nakamura winning the US title at Summerslam.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> The Usos with a live mic?
> 
> I'm in!


Only thug USO no Samoan USoz. Gotta be rules.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

bradatar said:


> Enzo can't get written off RAW any sooner. Cass is the attacker I'm sure of it. Get the idiot over here to talk shit for Nak and then have him go from there. Tonight proves casuals won't care for him because you can't understand the dude. He got crickets.


Did you watched the match on mute?.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Its funny to me how we went from in 2014-some of 2015 a need to shoehorn guys into at least four segments a night to now it seems "everyone must get their time". Works for three hours but in two hours, not everyone has to share a timeslot. You got a new champ in Jinder that could really use some backing, must he only get ten minutes at a time?

edit: for that matter, where is Orton?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

UH LIL BIT


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

New Day incoming


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Are the New Day about to come out?


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

"Don't boo us. We didn't play." :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

New Day :mark:


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

oh god. these dorks


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Usos are much more palatable with this character.


----------



## Ja AG (Mar 18, 2016)

The New Day just does not feel right on Smackdown but lets see how this goes


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

About time. Say what you want about these guys but they’re one of the most over acts in the company and feud with them and The Usos is fresh and has the potential for some great matches.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

I wish Corbin had that intensity all the time..


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

It's a new day! Yes it is!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

NEW DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:WOO


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

TIME TO FEEELLL..THE POOOWWWAAAHHH!!! :dance :dance


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

Got to say loving the USOs promo work as heels. Come across as legit badasses.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Welp. There goes any Breezango push out the window.


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

Nice. I am cool with the New Day vs. USO's feud for the titles. Then throw in a revived American Alpha and maybe the Singh Brothers, along with the new found respect of Fandangoo/Breeze whatever, and you got yourself a good division.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ATL loves dat New Day.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

The Breezango push lasted long.

Time for a six month New Day vs Usos rivalry.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

I can dig Usos vs. New Day though. :mark:


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Where are AA?...

Feels like it's been months since they were on TV... they've flopped big time..


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

someone mute Saxton the Patriarchs of Positivity. What even is that. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Glad the New Day is back. Helps elevate the tag division.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Usos outshining New Day on New Day return segment.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

BrotherNero said:


> bradatar said:
> 
> 
> > Enzo can't get written off RAW any sooner. Cass is the attacker I'm sure of it. Get the idiot over here to talk shit for Nak and then have him go from there. Tonight proves casuals won't care for him because you can't understand the dude. He got crickets.
> ...


Nah you missed whenever he talked I guess.


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

One thing about this I do not like is how obvious this was. Uso's come out to the ring, speak for literally less than 1 minute then new day interupts. Like da fuck? couldn't think of anything just a BIT more creative? Why does everything have to be done in the middle of the ring.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Kofi's outfit though...


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

USOs gonna straight pop em


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Only New Day would reference Fleece Johnson to counter them thuggish and ruggish Usos' penitentiary line. :evans


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Usos about to out urban New Day.


----------



## Ja AG (Mar 18, 2016)

NVM, NEW DAY rocks!


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

Usos killing it on the mic. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

New Day literally killed WWE.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Make the Usos the faces of the company, and put out their double LP ASAP


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

Bro this exchange has been everything. Usos are a lot better on the mic then I ever realized. Uso Penitentiary was a helluva line. Creative needs to do something with that, storyline and merch wise.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I knew it was going to be AJ v Ziggler :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

AJ/Ziggler should be pretty gud.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Love New Day. :lol


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Usos killed that. That was awesome.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> AJ/Ziggler should be pretty gud.


By recent booking AJ will lose in his hometown lol...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

If this "look back" means no new content for Jinder this week that is a HUGE mistake on booking's behalf, particularly when you could've cut that tag match in half and we really don't need AJ/Ziggler.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I hope Breezango isn't forgotten about.


----------



## djpiccalo (Jan 28, 2015)

BrotherNero said:


> bradatar said:
> 
> 
> > Enzo can't get written off RAW any sooner. Cass is the attacker I'm sure of it. Get the idiot over here to talk shit for Nak and then have him go from there. Tonight proves casuals won't care for him because you can't understand the dude. He got crickets.
> ...


Casuals mostly don't give a shit about the matches. It's the characters and the talking they enjoy. You know the talking in the language they speak that Nakamura cannot do.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Wow, I wasn't expecting Smackdown to top last week. Love it!


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

Usos killed New Days goofy ass on the mic. These guys should disband after Summerslam. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jinder's celebration was so nice that they have to show it twice.


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Only New Day would reference Fleece Johnson to counter them thuggish and ruggish Usos' penitentiary line. :evans


lol some won't understand it. That was the perfect response.


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

AJs new red attire im not digging it. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## djpiccalo (Jan 28, 2015)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> New Day literally killed WWE.


I agree. The moment they turned face most self respecting casuals would've tuned there backs forever. If that act is face them fuck knows what's going on.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Dear @WWE








Incorporate this into the next Usos shirt and I will buy 100 of them.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

A fucking recap for the hottest thing going on your show fpalm


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

I bet Jinder won't even be on this week :lol because why not.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Respect your champion!

The MAHARAJA!


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Yes, a segment so spectacular you gotta recap it..


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jinder trying to pull a Brock and never show up again.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Jinder getting that mainstream attention in India :sodone


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

A New Day and Breezango Feud would be hilarious to see. The Fashion Police are so silly lol!


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

djpiccalo said:


> Casuals mostly don't give a shit about the matches. It's the characters and the talking they enjoy. You know the talking in the language they speak that Nakamura cannot do.


Casuals cared about Goldberg and Goldberg did not say a word back in the day. It is about the storytelling and character building. I know talking is a big part but you can actually build a character without long speeches.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

They are really going all in on this Jinder run.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Badshah e Hind said:


> Got to say loving the USOs promo work as heels. Come across as legit badasses.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


They've been putting in dat work since the turn.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

FASHION FILES! :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A second cup of Shan-tea is oh so satisfying.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Ace said:


> A fucking recap for the hottest thing going on your show fpalm


*
Absolutely inexcusable.* Let's hypothetically say he couldn't be in the building tonight: SHOOT A PRETAPE! 

heck, let's say you couldn't do that, run some vignette with the Sing Brothers and Orton taking them out unexpectedly as they prepare a larger celebration for Jinder in the future or something.


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

They gotta do something other than this typical anti-American shtick. I know JBL hates every time he has to make an positive comment about Jinder.


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

Lmfao.

It's been 1 hour into the show and we have 1 match. 

50% of the show... 1 match.

Worst, we have a useless interview open the show and now we have a RECAP of last week. 

Fucking christ WWE, you have only 2 hours to showcase the talent of the entire roster and this is how you use it. No fucking wonder the mid-card and below is basically USELESS.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Sorry, but that's not gonna work to get subs from India


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Least Breezango aren't completely done :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Breezango low key the best thing in the company.

These guys are hilarious :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

FASHION FILES!

I got my popcorn ready T.O.!


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

He has his squirt gun out :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sweet Richard Simmons. :lmao


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

So no Jinder live this week. Way to go to kill his momentum. He needs to be on TV every week to keep his heat. He isnt an established top guy who can afford to take a week off. He needs to do something every week to stay relevant.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

BREEEEEZE DIRTBAGS.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Down for a Breezango-Colon feud.


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

Yes, Fashion files is something done right.

So far we have WWE striking out major in the opening segment, a passable tag team match, a passable but lack of creativity segment with the returning New day, a Strike out on Jinder, and a Good fashion files segment.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Breeze dirtbag!


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Damn, they are really going all out with these dudes. I love the character development..


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

"Something stinks on Smackdown" 

"It wasn't me Dango."

:lol


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

Breezango are hilarious some really light comic relief ??

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Fandango is fuggin' hilarious! Sandow and Jericho ain't got shiet on this man!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

When Breezango are the best thing on RAW and Smackdown


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Queen :mark: :mark:


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I like how Fandango complimented Tyler Breeze on his dress lol!


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

AJ-Ziggler getting the main event it looks like.


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

They're going after The Colons.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Charlotte's tits looking extra big tonight.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Super glad this match wasn't the main event.


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

Ok time to watch the Queen! 
Due to this not being the main event, I'm guessing we have some major shenanigans involved.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

"He still thinks I'm undercover" lol


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

I'd be fine with Carmella or Charlotte winning this. Although I'm not sure if I'd want them to beat Naomi at MITB so soon.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

This match will be worth it just for the moonsault to all 4 on the outside.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Breezango is so great. Best thing in WWE at the moment. 

I think I want Carmella to win here. Give her the match with Naomi so we can get Charlotte, Becky, Nattie and Tamina in the MITB match. Those women should be able to put on a nice show. Tamina being the base for a lot of spots, obviously.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm at a loss for the fashion files. It's been hit or miss. Tonight was stupid. Last week's cracked me up. 

I'm just wondering how much input these 2 have in the segments. If they're allowed freedom then i don't want it to continue. But if it's Creative i want then to stop and give them some freedom


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SDL trouncing RAW so far. Every segment better than This Is Your Life. :mark


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Damn, THIS is how you book a go home show! RAW should be ashamed..


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

WOAH WAIT FEAR FACTOR? WTF?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

THE FRUMIOUS BANDERSNATCH said:


> SDL trouncing RAW so far. Every segment better than This Is Your Life. :mark


One way of looking at this I guess Shiv :maury :maury Then again, dying days of AWA, 99-00 WCW and Guest host crap included, I still think that was one of the 30 worst segments I have ever seen 24 hours later


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Cryptvill said:


> Lmfao.
> 
> It's been 1 hour into the show and we have 1 match.
> 
> ...


And yet they somehow think "lets cram them all together in 5-way matches" is the solution. *sigh*


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Super glad this match wasn't the main event.


Agreed.

The women being in the ME needs to be done sparingly.

Too often is not appealing to me at all.

Wrestling is still a man's world.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Breezango are beautiful people, master detectives *and* have telepathy. Jesus Christ. :lmao


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

starsfan24 said:


> WOAH WAIT FEAR FACTOR? WTF?


Relax. It's on MTV, so it will probably involve pregnant tweens and lots and lots of shouting at one another


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Ellsworth taking a page out of Rick Rude's book.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

My TV is trying to save me an hour. Frozen on a commercial.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Badshah e Hind said:


> So no Jinder live this week. Way to go to kill his momentum. He needs to be on TV every week to keep his heat. He isnt an established top guy who can afford to take a week off. He needs to do something every week to stay relevant.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


You're right. It boggles the mind.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Becky saying she doesn't need The Luck of the Irish. Becky take it I want you to win lol! I'm just being silly.


----------



## Ja AG (Mar 18, 2016)

Carmella is winning this match


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Therapy said:


> Relax. It's on MTV, so it will probably involve pregnant tweens and lots and lots of shouting at one another


That was my show back in the day. I'll give it a try :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Why can Carmella wrestle in her Calvins? >


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Watch Tamina win :con2


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

JBL's HD comment was mean but hilarious lol!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

WrestlingOracle said:


> One way of looking at this I guess Shiv :maury :maury Then again, dying days of AWA, 99-00 WCW and Guest host crap included, I still think that was one of the 30 worst segments I have ever seen 24 hours later


 I can't get past the bit where Bayley's ex boyfriend starts talking, I have to stop the video there... The cringe levels are just too much.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Can someone please explain to me what "feel the glow" is supposed to mean? Its been months and I still can't figure it out, they've used it in so many ways.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Shame Carmella never gets much of a reaction.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

All the heat goes to Ellsworth.. It's sad..


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

Tamina sucks so bad. She needs to get Future endeavoured no salvaging her at this point. 

Id rather call up one of Billie Kay or Peyton to the main roster

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Becky!:homer


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Becky!!! :becky


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Shenanigans already. Awesome.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Elimination order

Carmella
Natti
Tamina
Becky


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Just got a little glimpse of Becky's ass, when she got through out the ring :banderas


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

Ace said:


> I can't get past the bit where Bayley's ex boyfriend starts talking, I have to stop the video there... The cringe levels are just too much.


the worst bit was when Bayley's former "best friend" and "boyfriend" revealed their attraction to each other and started to kiss each other. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Badshah e Hind said:


> Tamina sucks so bad. She needs to get Future endeavoured no salvaging her at this point.
> 
> Id rather call up one of Billie Kay or Peyton to the main roster
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Peyton Royce' fine ass gets called up, she is my new #1 from day 1. What a fine piece of work that woman is.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Ace said:


> I can't get past the bit where Bayley's ex boyfriend starts talking, I have to stop the video there... The cringe levels are just too much.


I feel ya and it was an absolute astonishment of poor quality. Im just not one to engage in hyperbole and call it above top 30 or maybe 25.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Wait Jinder isn't there?


----------



## Ja AG (Mar 18, 2016)

TAMINA PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Queen dominating. As she should be.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Let's just not catch her Natty or Tamina.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

FaceTime Heel said:


> lol some won't understand it. That was the perfect response.


That's one reason why I love New Day: They've actually snuck in a few PG-13 / R-rated jokes in a few promos, but do so just subtly enough to avoid getting punished. :sk


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

Are they just not going to have the match and instead this is how itll end up being a MITB ladder match between the women? Plz fuck no.


I'm all for a MITB women's match, but the show must also have a title match between woman too.


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

seems like a Tamina Charlotte filler feud might be getting set up. 

Whos the dude mystery match.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Charlotte isn't putting up with people's crap tonight lol!


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Badass babyface Charlotte, I didn't know I wanted this.


----------



## Ja AG (Mar 18, 2016)

Someone better go through the fucking table


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I do love Nattie's gear.

(Yes I forgot about the ladder match when I made my post)


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

[email protected] clearing paper from the table...


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

I see what they're doing here lol


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

I am enjoying all of this from everybody!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Damn that table spot got a huge pop.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Solid spot. Wish it could've just been during the match. I don't hate it though.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Charlotte is a god.


----------



## Ja AG (Mar 18, 2016)

OOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHH HOLY SHIT


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Can someone FOR THE LOVE OF GOD please tell me why the ref can't just ring the bell?
What is so goddamn important the ref has to do before he can start the match? It's like they are telegraphing to the audience "THERE CANNOT BE FUN ON THIS SHOW".


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

damn these women going hard.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

Charlotte will always be best for business.


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

This was a great brawl between the 5 woman.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I usually hate the bait and switch but this is a fun brawl.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Here comes the MITB announcement.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Nattie is dead man. 

Carmella looks like she's just chillin'.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Charlotte killing it so far.


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

holy shit what a spot. Fair play Nattie for taking that bump. 


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Strategize said:


> Charlotte is a god.


*Goddess

Alexa Bliss who?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Poor Natayla! That table spot was cool though!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I love Charotte


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Women's MITB match


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Can someone FOR THE LOVE OF GOD please tell me why the ref can't just ring the bell?
> What is so goddamn important the ref has to do before he can start the match? It's like they are telegraphing to the audience "THERE CANNOT BE FUN ON THIS SHOW".


I understand your point, but it is important for matches to start when all opponents are on equal standing. Just for technical and consistency purposes. 

Oh shit... here comes Shane o mac to nix the match. Not good.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Holy shit, she could've gotten a paper cut..


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

That was so damn good! Great job to all of the women in that. Becky looked like a damn pitbull.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Good segment all women done a great job


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Natalya is dying.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

There's a spot for Charlotte to shine in.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

So that's how they set up the SD Women's MITB match? Cool I guess.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This is why the women didn't close.


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

God, this is so fucking ridiculous. Instead of getting a #1 contender, we get the woman's MITB match. 

MITB woman's match = GOOD.
Not having the title defended on MITB = VERY BAD.

God damnit.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Naomi is such a transitional champ.. 2 straight PPVs she won't have defended the title... Wonder why that is........


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Female MITB! :fuckyeah


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

Jesus, Shane is such a douche.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why is Tamina even being given a shot at the number 1 contendership? Has she even won a singles match in the last 5 years?


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Who didn't see this one coming... :rollins4


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Fabreeze next :mark:


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Wow, they actually went through with it..


----------



## Ja AG (Mar 18, 2016)

The SD women's segments have delivered consistently. Although I wouldn't be surprised with Bayley regains her title I want Alexa to whoop her ass


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Compare this to RAW. LOL.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I want Tamina to win the MITB.

It would make up for a lot of fail in her career.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, that was fun

They can actually have a decent MITB, I am surprised


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Smackdown, taking another shit on RAW.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Yay!!!!! Women's Money In The Bank!!!!! :Bayley :rusevyes


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Why is *Jinder* even being given a shot at the number 1 contendership? Has she even won a singles match in the last 5 years?


Think about it


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Charlotte will win the title soon enough so it would be nice if someone else won the money in the bank and held onto it for a while


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Unfortunate Sasha's not in the MITB match. I'm sure she'd shine in it, but regardless good for the SD women. Hopefully they can pull off a good match without anyone getting seriously hurt.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

A shame that fucking Carmella is probably winning tho.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Only person missing in a Women's MITB match is Sasha.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

So is it confirmed yet that Mella wins the MITB?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Ja AG (Mar 18, 2016)

I dont think Charlotte will win. Natalya took the bump tonight so she is probably going to win. I think the WWE wants to delay Charlotte vs Naomi 2 until Summerslam or maybe WM. Carmella should get the title next though.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Best women's segment of the week. :mark


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

CoverD said:


> Who didn't see this one coming... :rollins4


I wouldn't have, if I was smart enough not to pay attention to forums that give FUCKING SPOILERS ON EVERYTHING! Fuck you to whomever started those threads a week or two ago about this match.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Irrelevant said:


> Unfortunate Sasha's not in the MITB match. I'm sure she'd shine in it, but regardless good for the SD women. Hopefully they can pull off a good match without anyone getting seriously hurt.


Sasha being in the match would have been cool. I think they will be able to pull it off. :smile2:


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

He's still in the dress :lol


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

Why couldn't they have someone like Natayla win tonight, then set up the woman's MITB match and have Carmella win that. That way, we get to showcase Naomi vs. Natayla (Naomi gets a defense under her belt, winning) and we get Carmella (or whomever) to win the MITB match against the other 3 woman (or better, add in 1-2 more woman)).

Just don't understand why they can't have both. They have enough room in a 3 hour PPV, they waste so much god damn time on their PPVS.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The beginning of their theme sounds very similar to The Miz's.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Charlotte will do a moonsault of the ladder and Becky will do a leg drop, It could turn out to be a decent match, The segment tonight was pretty good, if they're stiff like that at the ppv it will be a good match


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


>


That was a cool spot. I think the MITB match will be great!


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Screw it. Give me a tag team MitB too


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

The women's MITB match is now my most anticipated match.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks12 said:


> Compare this to RAW. LOL.


Alright..........


Raw women's title will have been defended in 2 straight PPVs in one-on-one matches and actually have two feuds going on. SD will be having their 3rd straight multi-women match on PPV and the 2nd straight PPV of no women's title match.


If people are going to keep using that shitty segment on Raw of how bad the division is, then you need to admit that that SD has defaulted to Diva's division booking where they throw a bunch of women in matches.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Ja AG said:


> I dont think Charlotte will win. Natalya took the bump tonight so she is probably going to win. I think the WWE wants to delay Charlotte vs Naomi 2 until Summerslam or maybe WM. Carmella should get the title next though.


It should be Charlotte vs Becky at SS.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Wow, they are going through with Tyler dressing like a lady.. Hmm..


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

THE FRUMIOUS BANDERSNATCH said:


> Best women's segment of the week. :mark


Tbh it would've been near impossible for it not to be.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

They seem to like dressing Tyler like a lady. Not that there is anything wrong with that lol!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Breeze proving how dedicated he is to his undercover work by still wearing the dress and the wig. :hayden3

(Water) SHOTS FIRED! :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Damn, Epico let Primo crash and burn, lol.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Ok squirt guns in a match? This officially became gayer than the Snaker Charmer


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That womens segment was fun, but didn't top the This is your Life from Bayley right guys?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Smackdown, taking another shit on RAW.


Well all Smackdown had to do is show up and they were going to beat Raw.


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

Dude landed hard.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

3 skinnyfat lookin guys + fandango with a water gun...

i wonder why people think wwe is awful


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

They should give the Colons mic time, if they stink people will at least expect it..


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


>


Not as brutal looking as the one at HIAC, however, Charlotte is still a beast.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

THE FRUMIOUS BANDERSNATCH said:


> Best women's segment of the week. :mark


Tbh, the only thing the SD women had to do was come out, to their entrances for it to be better than that cringy ass Bayley/Alexa segment :heston


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Sasha being in the match would have been cool. I think they will be able to pull it off. :smile2:


I'm confident in their abilities, and think they'll have a good match. I just hope they don't pull off any ridiculous/dangerous spots just to pop the crowd. Really the only person I'm worried about is Carmella just because she's the most green and also really skinny so I wouldn't want to see her get hurt. Lol They're tough girls tho so I'm sure they can take it.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Skull Crushing Finale said:


> Well all Smackdown had to do is show up and they were going to beat Raw.


Rollins should be on SDL.

RAW can have Eric Rowan.

Rollins + New Day = DEM rating baybay!!!


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Breezango is the stupidest thing I have ever seen. My god!
Crowd is dead.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Oh my God.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

UNPRETTIER!


----------



## Ja AG (Mar 18, 2016)

Tyler Breeze is iconic


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

They're holding back Breeze's ring work. 

Hopefully we'll get to see it, when Breezango breaks up.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Push these guys straight to the moon please. Fuck New Day, fuck usos, just push Breezango.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

AJ :mark:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Gotta give Breezango a win some way. :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Breeze cosplaying as Scruffy the Janitor will never get boring. :lol And thank God that Carlito's boring-ass brother and cousin are back to being jobbers instead of pulling double duty in that role with Fanny and Breezy.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This is actually getting Breezango over. :lmao


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Tyler Breeze paying homage to Christian by using his Unprettier/Killswitch :banderas

I swear: This outfit shtick is getting Breezango more over :lol


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Hmm, red/black isn't really working for AJ...gotta go back to the black and blue my man.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I wanna see a coked out Orton tonight.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Irrelevant said:


> I'm confident in their abilities, and think they'll have a good match. I just hope they don't pull off any ridiculous/dangerous spots just to pop the crowd. Really the only person I'm worried about is Carmella just because she's the most green and also really skinny so I wouldn't want to see her get hurt. Lol They're tough girls tho so I'm sure they can take it.


If the WWE thinks that they can pull it off then I think we can trust them too. I wonder if Charlotte will do a moonsault off of the ladder? Carmella is pretty green though but I'm hoping the other Women in the match will help hide her flaws. I didn't think about size and stuff. They are definitely tough. Maybe we will see a similar table spot to tonight at MITB? I guess we will see. :smile2:


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Been really enjoying Breezango. I think they'll probably start a feud with American Alpha in the near future.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why do they hate American Alpha so much on SDL? Why? They're charismatic, they can wrestle circles around half the roster, i don't get it why are they being kept in the back while Tyler Breeze and Fandango and Primo and Epico get all the tv time?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

That's how we do it in the ATL :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Arsenal79 (Mar 10, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> I wanna see a coked out Orton tonight.


Coked out Orton is best for business. He should tease a heel turn. Losing to Jinder drove him over the edge.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jinder better retain when Orton comes a calling.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

CoverD said:


> Hmm, red/black isn't really working for AJ...gotta go back to the black and blue my man.


 AJ needs to pull out the black and gold for his big matches.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

"im going to RUN you..... over"

corbin sucks. sounds so scripted and unnatural.


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

As much as I enjoy the shtick of Breezango, Breeze should be given a new gimmick and pushed in the mid card. Dude has way too much talent in ring to be doing a comedy act.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Orton's in the building, thought he would have a taped segment.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Arsenal79 said:


> Coked out Orton is best for business. He should tease a heel turn. Losing to Jinder drove him over the edge.


Coked out Orton is one of the most entertaining things in the WWE.


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

SAMCRO said:


> Why do they hate American Alpha so much on SDL? Why? They're charismatic, they can wrestle circles around half the roster, i don't get it why are they being kept in the back while Tyler Breeze and Fandango and Primo and Epico get all the tv time?


Simple. Because they waste time on interview segments turning into matches (30 minutes beginging segment), 5-10 minute recap segments (Jinder), and other time wasting material during the 2 hour program.

If they cut it down, they'd have time to showcase guys like AA. 

As it stands now, they can only showcase very few talents at a team and we are stuck having huge multi man matches to compensate (womans matches on SD)


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Give us a good promo Orton!


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Why do they insist of putting all the women on talking smack at the same time? It's always awful.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

That match up picture for Orton-Jinder is sick :sodone

Wish they would do more like that instead of using the same random ass renders.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

It's weird to see Randy in pants lol!


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

orton looks like he's got a highschool gym class to teach after sd


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Disappointed we didn't get Orton's new theme tonight


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Orton should show up at Jinder's palace in India with a snake, that's how you expand in their market.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Strategize said:


> Why do they insist of putting all the women on talking smack at the same time? It's always awful.


Getting ready for 5 minutes of yelling. It doesn't help anyone. Just put Charlotte on there or Carmella.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hometown=You're losing


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

American Orton family ass kicking :ha


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Orton needs a new gimmick...The Indie Stopper.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Orton being a jingoist. :mark


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

BUSINESS JUST PICKED UP.

......Via satellite.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ohh Randy said a cuss word! He said American in a positive light! Now people are going to whine on the internet!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Randy really does look like a snake though.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Jinder bringing it via satellite :sodone


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

No reaction for your WWE champion


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

Jinder Mahal has such a smug face. He's a real life Jafar.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

WTF? That's it? Lamest promo segment ever


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

That clapping went on for an awkwardly long time :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

DammitC said:


> Tyler Breeze paying homage to Christian by using his Unprettier/Killswitch :banderas
> 
> I swear: This outfit shtick is getting Breezango more over :lol


He's been using it for a year or so, actually. And it makes sense too considering he's Prince Pretty and whatnot. :lol

And as for his master of disguise schtick:












CoverD said:


> Hmm, *red/black* isn't really working for AJ...gotta go back to the black and blue my man.


Well they're in his homestate of Georgia tonight, so the color scheme makes sense. :draper2


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> No reaction for your WWE champion


Cause he sucks lol


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Well, St Louis is Orton's hometown, so of course he is gonna lose.

#WWELogic


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

That was........ok. I guess. The clapping forever was hilarious though.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So appropriate that Jinder is looking down on Orton.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Jinder has a family too, 3M fucking B. I still can't believe this guy is the champion. Wow.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

was that one person clapping into one of the crowd mics?


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Jinder is such a power of example. Best Champion in decades. Don't fukk with wrestlers, but if I could catch him on tour, he could take this boipuss while the Bollywood boys watch. I'm hot as fukk right now. Fukk Randy Orton and his weak promo skills. all eh said was that he's a legacy baby and didn't earn shyt.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Roxinius said:


> was that one person clapping into one of the crowd mics?


Pretty sure the Singh brothers were clapping.


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

That was so fucking bad. I like Jinder but this booking is awful. He literally says the SAME EXACT PROMO every single week. It's like this was written by a third grader.

That segment was so awful no wonder the crowd was dead.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/869729674116481025


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Nobody gives a single fuck about Jinder and Orton lmao.


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> Jinder is such a power of example. Best Champion in decades. Don't fukk with wrestlers, but if I could catch him on tour, he could take this boipuss while the Bollywood boys watch. I'm hot as fukk right now. Fukk Randy Orton and his weak promo skills. all eh said was that he's a legacy baby and didn't earn shyt.


lol can we get a translation on this?


----------



## Arsenal79 (Mar 10, 2014)

The Champion is too big time to show up in person, so he does it ala the Rock, via Satellite!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Sasha on 205 :lol

Only Balor left...

Nakamura vs KO next week :sodone


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Sasha about to get BLACKED :focus


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Hey not a tag match for Naka next week!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

They have like 10 minutes to work a match, 5 if you take ad the commercial break :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wished AJ and Dolph had more time.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

AJ Lee to AJ Styles


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Remember when Dolph was over?


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

I'm digging the red.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That red and black on AJ roud


----------



## Ja AG (Mar 18, 2016)

This AJ vs anyone match is about to be goooood


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

Rusev to interfere here, to get him inserted into the MITB match.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

+1 to Styles for fittingly rocking that slick red and black attire in his homestate. :yoshi


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

The red gear and babyfaceness giving me HBK vibes


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

actually liking the red and black on him tonight


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Yup, straight to commercial. Fucking hell.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

AGAIN. WHY TF DON'T YOU SHOW PIP DURING THE MAIN EVENT? Goddamn.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Was that a botch by AJ?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

AJ needs to bring back the leather jacket, not liking the vests.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> Was that a botch by AJ?


 Think so, he didn't slide across smoothly.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

I really felt bad for Zig when they should his MITB cash in. How many times did this guy get robbed of a real opportunity??? I wonder how he feels.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Sandow :mj2


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Yes JBL and the other was a spiteful and pathetic final ruining of good man's career! #NeverForgetDamian #NeverForgiveCena


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

FaceTime Heel said:


> Jinder Mahal has such a smug face. He's a real life Jafar.














-PerfectDarkness- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/869729674116481025


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Holy shit that DDT off the ropes was ridiculous, great spot


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

AJ covered that botch up very well.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Zig Zag countered into a backbreaker holy hell


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I wish AJ was from Chicago, those crowds are much better.

This Atlanta crowd has been a let down, they sucked for AJ, Breezango, Orton and Jinder.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Really thought Ziggler was picking up the W there.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Good match. :mark


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

GO ZIGGLER!

Big win boi!!!!


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

That superkick to the side of the head was quite vicious


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

LOL of course AJ loses clean in his home town to a jobber no less.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

LMAO The hometown curse strikes again!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

HOMETOWN= YOU'RE LOSING EVERY TIME


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

What?! Are u fucking kidding me? Ziggler just pinned AJ clean? Are you serious right now?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolph Ziggler actually won :mark: :mark:


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Ziggler clean, holy shit. Styles fans are about to be pissed and I can't blame them, but that was a a strong match.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

At first I was like Ziggler beat AJ WTF???

Then I remembered it was a hometown match.

Then I was like, oh yeah, WWE.
:HA


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Ok didn't see that coming.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Hometown curse lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not even AJ can avoid the hometown curse, and clean as a whistle


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Man, this was a dead thread.

And :lmao at AJ jobbing to Dolph. Fuck WWE and SD.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

Let the tears from the internet marks begin


----------



## Ja AG (Mar 18, 2016)

AJ jobs. Waste


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh my god, that is a huge fucking victory! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

And of course AJ loses in HIS hometown.

How can a Company hate its employees this much?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> What?! Are u fucking kidding me? Ziggler just pinned AJ clean? Are you serious right now?


Best for business.

:trips3


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Shit SD to be fair, topped off by a pretty bad match.

AJ has dropped off since WM.

The crowd kinda deserved it for being so weak for most of the night.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Another victim of Vince's anti hometown bias.


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

wtf was that. another one bites the dust to creatives home town curse.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> HOMETOWN= YOU'RE LOSING EVERY TIME


Alexa won in Columbus not too long ago.. I remember cuz I was there.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Holy shit, you gotta be kidding me..

Crowd is silent..


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

YUP YUP YUP. AJ STYLES JUST GOT PINNED CLEAN....BY DOLPH ZIGGLER!


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

I think AJ has a losing streak going on lol.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Vince just has something against people winning in their own damn hometowns


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Vince just has something against people winning in their own damn hometowns


These days, yes. He used to be the opposite in the past.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Well, despite the bizarre finish of the main event, this Smackdown was astonishingly good..

8.5/10


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

lmfaoo


----------



## gav (Oct 6, 2015)

AJ is awesome but Dolph needed that.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This is how you bury a babyface who has a chance of getting big.

Have him lose clean to an irrelevant jobber like Ziggler :lol


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Xenoblade said:


> Alexa won in Columbus not too long ago.. I remember cuz I was there.


Oh man why did you have to mention that? Now some anti-Alexa circle jerker is gonna make a thread about how Alexa is being booked so strong she's immune to the hometown curse.


----------



## plainview 2007 (Apr 3, 2017)

Ziggler should never win.



gav said:


> AJ is awesome but Dolph needed that.


No, Dolph needs to be released.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> And of course AJ loses in HIS hometown.
> 
> How can a Company hate its employees this much?


 Atlanta deserved it, they were horrible for AJ, Breezango, Orton and Jinder.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

I wouldn't of had Orton try to do a pose after Mahal's speech, I would of had gone to commercial and had Orton just angrily went to the back.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I wonder if a wrestler has ever touched a fans hand and it be like really wet and gross? EWWWWW!!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Very good SDL tonight. Managed to outdo RAW once again.


----------



## Arsenal79 (Mar 10, 2014)

THE FRUMIOUS BANDERSNATCH said:


> Very good SDL tonight. Managed to outdo RAW once again.


A Show gonna A Show.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

THE FRUMIOUS BANDERSNATCH said:


> Very good SDL tonight. Managed to outdo RAW once again.


 I thought Reigns-Rollins was much better than anything we got on this show.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Whole show was skippable after the first segment and match. WWE is such shit right now.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ace said:


> I thought Reigns-Rollins was much better than anything we got on this show.


The match was better but completely negated by the colossal failure of This is your Life.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Well 2014 people you wanted Ziggler to win main event matches you got it now.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Arsenal79 said:


> A Show gonna A Show.


Oh so true. After all, RAW is where the *B* boys play.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Strategize said:


> Why do they insist of putting all the women on talking smack at the same time? It's always awful.


Oh hey look what happened.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Meh show this week. The women's stuff was the best part, that brawl was pretty good. Tag match to open the show was fun too.


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

Loved the Orton promo talking about his family.
Hope Cowboy Bob Orton comes to MITB to beat up the Singh Brothers with his cast.

WWE doing that Ryback pyro noise in Nakamura's entrance? No! Vince is ruining the guy.

WWE should make a big deal out of Usos-New Day at MITB.
I would build it as "The 2 Best Tag Teams Of The Last Decade In WWE".
Make a big video package. It's time to make these titles look important.

Liked the ME, Ziggler & AJ weren't 100 % synced with each other yet but that was a fun match. 2 of the best athletes in wrestling history.
They could have great PPV match down the line.


Weird crowd.
Not that it was a bad crowd but they were not vocal as i expected them to be. especially for AJ.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Eliko said:


> Loved the Orton promo talking about his family.
> Hope Cowboy Bob Orton comes to MITB to beat up the Singh Brothers with his cast.
> 
> WWE doing that Ryback pyro noise in Nakamura's entrance? No! Vince is ruining the guy.
> ...


 Yeah, funnily enough Chicago feels more like a home crowd for AJ than Atlanta :lol

Sucks AJ wasn't able to make Atlanta his Chicago or Seattle like Punk and Bryan.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Yeah coz now Ziggler will be seen as credible by everyone :lmao :lmao :lmao

What a joke. Why couldn't he win dirty? It's not like he's Braun Strowman.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Orochimaru Sama said:


> Yeah coz now Ziggler will be seen as credible by everyone :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> What a joke. Why couldn't he win dirty? It's not like he's Braun Strowman.


 You're fooling yourself if anyone takes the win seriously. This win will lead nowhere, just like the last time he pinned AJ. 

Completely pointless and only lowers the view of AJ in casuals eyes because he lost to a geek like Ziggler.

If it were fine, why do you think Vince will never have the likes of Roman, Balor or Rollins do the job for 2017 Ziggler?


----------



## GTSurgery (May 31, 2017)

First time poster and casual fan. I don't pretend to know anything about wrestling. I watch because my son loves it, and it's something for us to do together. Was at the show tonight, so here are my observations as a casual fan, only watching for the last year or so. 

From inside the arena, there didn't appear to be any flow to the show. Was there a ring announcer because I don't remember one. It just seemed like music cut on, we had people running up to the ring and we had to figure out what the match was going to be. Every other show I've been to, I remember a ring announcer talking to the crowd in between matches setting up the matches, but pretty sure there was no ring announcer for this show. People seemed to be ready to break out for AJ, but then there was hardly any mention of him and then an interview halfway through the show where a match with Dolph was set up for no real reason. The loss to Ziggler was a big WTF that was deflating as well. 

Not really sure what they are doing with AJ. I became a fan of his because he is just great to watch in matches, but it seems to me as if he's being relegated to somewhere he doesn't belong. Everyone seems to like him, wears his merchandise, but he went from feuding with Jericho, Reigns, Cena, and Ambrose to losing to Ziggler. I think Ziggler is underutilized as well, but he hasn't won a match against anyone significant since he saved his career versus the Miz. Seems like a weird place and person to pick up a win against.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

GTSurgery said:


> First time poster and casual fan. I don't pretend to know anything about wrestling. I watch because my son loves it, and it's something for us to do together. Was at the show tonight, so here are my observations as a casual fan, only watching for the last year or so.
> 
> From inside the arena, there didn't appear to be any flow to the show. Was there a ring announcer because I don't remember one. It just seemed like music cut on, we had people running up to the ring and we had to figure out what the match was going to be. Every other show I've been to, I remember a ring announcer talking to the crowd in between matches setting up the matches, but pretty sure there was no ring announcer for this show. People seemed to be ready to break out for AJ, but then there was hardly any mention of him and then an interview halfway through the show where a match with Dolph was set up for no real reason. The loss to Ziggler was a big WTF that was deflating as well.
> 
> Not really sure what they are doing with AJ. I became a fan of his because he is just great to watch in matches, but it seems to me as if he's being relegated to somewhere he doesn't belong. Everyone seems to like him, wears his merchandise, but he went from feuding with Jericho, Reigns, Cena, and Ambrose to losing to Ziggler. I think Ziggler is underutilized as well, but he hasn't won a match against anyone significant since he saved his career versus the Miz. Seems like a weird place and person to pick up a win against.


 No one knows what they're doing with him. I thought it was certain we'd get Orton-AJ at Summerslam, then Jinder won the title and thought 'oh well, we could still get KO-AJ for the US title', but it now appears like they're setting for Nakamura to beat KO at Summerslam instead.

I honestly can't say I don't know where they're going with him, that's a bad sign for AJ as usually the big matches for Summerslam are pretty easy to pick from this far out.

Not very optimistic about AJ in 2017 and am certain they'll shaft him for WM again.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Ace said:


> You're fooling yourself if anyone takes the win seriously. This win will lead nowhere, just like the last time he pinned AJ.
> 
> Completely pointless and only lowers the view of AJ in casuals eyes because he lost to a geek like Ziggler.
> 
> If it were fine, why do you think Vince will never have the likes of Roman, Balor or Rollins do the job for 2017 Ziggler?



I was being sarcastic. Ziggler is dead weight, no idea why they keep trying. He's enhancement talent at this point.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Orochimaru Sama said:


> I was being sarcastic. Ziggler is dead weight, no idea why they keep trying. He's enhancement talent at this point.


 That's why I'm so mad about it, it doesn't matter if he pinned AJ because it's going nowhere and only hurts AJ's momentum and lowers the ceiling for him. As much as Vince likes to pretend otherwise, wins and losses DO matter...


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Wasn't bad. Highlights were Ziggler beating Styles & The Usos. Breezango segment was entertaining. Opening segment was good. I liked the Orton promo. Hopefully Lana debuts at MITB & save us :mark


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

JafarMustDie said:


> Wasn't bad. Highlights were Ziggler beating Styles & The Usos. Breezango segment was entertaining. Opening segment was good. I liked the Orton promo. Hopefully Lana debuts at MITB & save us :mark


 Some great momentum for Ziggler leading into his preshow match at Summerslam :kobelol


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Ace said:


> Some great momentum for Ziggler leading into his preshow match at Summerslam :kobelol


We'll see :draper2


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Usos/New Day segment was the best thing on the show.

The WWE Championship segment was VERY lazy.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

DoubtGin said:


> Usos/New Day segment was the best thing on the show.
> 
> The WWE Championship segment was VERY lazy.


 It lost momentum for Jinder...


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> Hope Cowboy Bob Orton comes to MITB to beat up the Singh Brothers with his cast.


:booklel

More likely the tiny twins will kick Bob's ass :maury


----------



## SyrusMX (Apr 6, 2007)

The writers really need to stop with these cheesy promos for the SD Women's division, it's so cringe worthy I feel it's going to be featured in a Leafy video. Just let Charlotte be a heel, make every week like this week, and call it: Charlotte Decides You Die, Live.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ace said:


> It lost momentum for Jinder...


Yeah, it didn't help him, but he still generated good heat. He'll get it back huge next week. :fingerscrossed


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Best segments of Smackdown was the Women's brawl, New Day's return and I guess the Ziggler/AJ match was fine. I saw New Day returning obvious once the Usos came out to do a promo. They never do promos. I wonder who that female shadow belongs to in the Fashion Police skit. Kinda disappointed we are not getting a serious Mahal/Orton promo. It's just one guy out there delivering a promo while the other stays in the back. Wonder if the WWE is trying to protect Mahal or are not confident in being out there in a serious program.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Just have Randy punch a cow in front of Jinder :booklel


----------

